# In Remembrance of Militant_Tiger



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Republicans Involved In Lobbyist Sex Scandal At The Watergate Hotel? 
by georgia10 
Fri Apr 28, 2006 at 06:44:55 AM PDT
I spent a good five minutes trying to think of a non-sensational headline that didn't sound like it came from the pages of the New York Post. I failed. You just can't tone done the sex and corruption scandal that is about to rock Washington, D.C. (you can read Old 33's diary on it here.)

About five months ago, the L.A. Times reported that lobbyist Brent Wilkes (co-conspirator #1 in the Duke Cunningham scanal) knew how to "grease the wheels" of Congress with cash, gifts, favors, and yes, "hospitality suites":

Wilkes befriended other legislators, too. He ran a hospitality suite, with several bedrooms, in Washington - first in the Watergate Hotel and then in the Westin Grand near Capitol Hill.

Hotline picked up on it, and we wondered aloud here whether the bedrooms hinted at a sex scandal about to blow up on Capitol Hill, or whether there was a more benign explanation. After all, no member of Congress would be stupid enough to, well, prostitute himself and the legislative process by accepting the services of a hooker bought and paid for by lobbyists, right?

Well, folks, we may have ourselves a genuine sex scandal.

The Wall Street Journal is reporting that there is enough evidence of a lobbyist-sponsored prostitution ring that investigators are scurrying across D.C., trying to figure out exactly which lawmakers were involved:

In recent weeks, Federal Bureau of Investigation agents have fanned out across Washington, interviewing women from escort services, potential witnesses and others who may have been involved in the arrangement.

Prosecutors were tipped off about the sex-for-favors scheme by Mitchell Wade, who has already plead guilty to bribing Cunningham and is cooperating with investigators. Wilkes, through his attorney, has denied any involvement.

Ken Silverstein at Harper's blog dropped a bombshell last night about just how far-reaching the scandal may be, revealing that the FBI is investigating former lawmakers, including "one person who now holds a powerful intelligence post." TPM Muckraker points out that CIA Director Porter Goss fits that description perfectly. Silverstein also disclosed that there are pictures.

It seemed, as Markos said when Hotline first reported on the hospitality suites, "insanely improbable" that the culture of corruption included a lobbyist-sponsored prostitution ring. Yet five months later, here we are, firmly outside of tinfoil hat territory, reading about a Republican sex scandal in the pages of the Wall Street Journal.

And let us not forget that, at this point, it is a Republican sex scandal. Porter Goss, if you'll recall, was a highly partisan Republican lawmaker for fifteen years before he was tapped as CIA Director. And Justin Rood over at TPM Muckraker thinks that the prostitution ring could lasted about fifteen years.

Is the CIA Director involved in a D.C. prostitution ring? (It's so surreal just to type that question out). In refusing to investigate the CIA leak case, Goss famously proclaimed "Somebody sends me a blue dress and some DNA, I'll have an investigation."

Goss, it appears, is a stickler for physical evidence. Will pictures do? Hotel logs? Eyewitness identification by the prostitutes themselves?

All we have now are questions. It remains unknown who is implicated and to what extent they participated in this sex-for-favors scheme. But one thing is certain, as evidence comes to light, this scandal is going to be blown wide open, and there's no telling who or how many Republicans will go down.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

You picked a great title... :thumb:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

This just shows the desperation on the part of the democrats :eyeroll: 
I think If the FBI investagated all of our law makers there would be a lot of them gone, in both parties.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

:rollin: @ G/O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

IMO if they are found guilty get rid of them. However make sure to follow links to all possible people. Afterall I am sure there are both sides doing it.

The bad part is even if they are guilty and found as such nothing will be done. Afterall any attorney can point to a recent case of sex which the person didn't get much but a slap on the wrist. I think most have heard about it. Afterall I believe there are only 2 US Presidents ever IMPEACHED and the most recent was due to lieing under oath about a sex scandal or at least having sex with an intern. But hey I won't mention any names.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> Ah, politicians...they're equally as guilty.
> 
> BTW, what does MT have to do with this? He's gone (as well as hillbilly) , I think we should leave it at that.


Very true.

I didn't realize those 2 were banned. Now I realize why they haven't responded yet. I also agree lets change the title at least.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Maybe the title is to represent just how silly this subject matter is in the first place....... Other than that I see no connection.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

PLEASE confirm that MT and hillbilly are gone. I was wondering how long that would take


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

sotaman said:


> PLEASE confirm that MT and hillbilly are gone. I was wondering how long that would take


http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=25399


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I just deleted MT's last response on this thread, he doesn't understand banned. I never thought of it, but he is so addicted to the political discussions we should have put some on the members form. We would have at least got $10 out of him.


----------

